# Out of state expired registration



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Live in Maine . Reg was due on 12/31/11. Maine gives you 30 days without penalty unless you are pulled over, then you have 2 days. What happens if I get pulled over in mass within the 30 days?


----------

